# Can virus be gotten from mow crew?



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

A couple weeks ago, our 9 yr. old DaniGirl had a stool with mucus. Over a couple of days it got worse until it was watery. I gave her rice and ground beef a few days before it got better. Now our nearly 3 yr. old Bella has the mucus and runny stools.

I wash their bedding weekly; I washed their toys; they get a weekly bath; and I wash their feet when we get back from a walk.

I'm thinking this is a virus they picked up? We have our yard mowed. My question: can a virus be carried on mowers--like their wheels?

They've never had a virus and we just started this year having the yard mowed. What can I do about a virus--just wait it out?

Dani was fine and now this morning she had some mucus again in her stool but she was very stressed last night from lightening.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

nancyf said:


> A couple weeks ago, our 9 yr. old DaniGirl had a stool with mucus. Over a couple of days it got worse until it was watery. I gave her rice and ground beef a few days before it got better. Now our nearly 3 yr. old Bella has the mucus and runny stools.
> 
> I wash their bedding weekly; I washed their toys; they get a weekly bath; and I wash their feet when we get back from a walk.
> 
> ...


I don't know! I guess maybe if the mower went through some bird, cat, squirrel, dog poo with germs in it and then carried it to your yard. I would guess it's just as likely a virus could show up if another animal brought it into your yard via poop, a dead bird, or even carried on their feet. The important thing is to get your doggies over it. I went though a bout of mucus an diarhea with my guys too and had no idea where they got it from but the vet gave us Metronidazole and that got rid of it fast! I hope they are doing better soon!


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

I do know that if you have a planted yard meaning with plants and nice well watered soil that may attract armadillos which have tons of terrible viruses and pets and people both are at risk. People are encouraged to wear gloves when in the yard but if a puppy is playing around and cleans his feet he can get sick. So the pups may need to see to take a trip to the vet! A lot of the time the puppies get intestinal upset trying to get the virus out of their system.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lindzarie said:


> I do know that if you have a planted yard meaning with plants and nice well watered soil that may attract armadillos which have tons of terrible viruses and pets and people both are at risk.


Where do you live??? lol Armadillos are funny! We don't have those here!


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

I live in the suburbs of Atlanta GA. Haha well either way it could still be a virus!
Good luck! keep us updated!
Gizmo says feel better


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I had no idea what mow crew was. 

We live in the woods, deer, rabbits, birds of all kinds, snakes, lizards, opossums and now armadillos. Anything the woods have to offer crosses our yard. No washed feet after walks and limited washing of toys. We have no issues with stools. 

What did you vet say about the stools? If mine have something that bothers me a couple of days I have a culture or parasite check.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We took a stool sample in from Bella and should hear something in a couple of days. Both continue to eat and play as usual. And their stools are looking fine today. I'll let you all know what we hear.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

nancyf said:


> We took a stool sample in from Bella and should hear something in a couple of days. Both continue to eat and play as usual. And their stools are looking fine today. I'll let you all know what we hear.


Hopefully whatever it was they are over it now!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Nancyf - Glad to hear all is looking up. Hope the samples clear things up for you 

Lindzarie. I live in suburbs of ATL also. Are there Armadillos in Acworth GA?

Yikes.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella's stool sample came back perfectly fine. We took one in for Dani yesterday so we'll see if that shows up fine, too. What could cause them both to have loose stools on and off for a week or so. These two dogs are as cute and wonderful as they are frustrating.  Oh well, at least they have their stool samples done for their yearly check up.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear nothing serious seems to be going on. Food or water change can cause an upset digestive system. Have you given any new treats, homemade or bought? New food additives? 
Galen picks up anything and chews on most but luckily she has survived.

Lindzarie and KarmaKai, we are east of Atlanta.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Bella and Dani are so sweet. Glad things are looking up.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Nothing new and nothing different. Bella was chewing on a toy and I thought maybe she swallowed some fuzz but then when DaniGirl started having problems, that theory went out the window. They are both experiencing allergies and now I know it's seasonal allergies since during our unusually cold winter, they did fine. Some times I think I'm just trying to find something wrong! But at least I can sleep without being concerned about them. We don't have kids or grandkids so those two get a little too much attention--maybe!


----------

